# WARNING for Dover Seafront Parkers.



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 21, 2014)

I have just put down my local paper The Dover Express, and the front page headlines read  ' Seafront being used as toilet '  The article goes on to show a picture  taken from the Gateway Flats showing  a queue of cars and Motorhomes parked along the  Marine Parade in Dover The article goes on to complain bitterly about people parking up to catch later ferries. It claims that the people in them are using the grass, bushes and beach for toilets and are flouting the parking rules. There is a picture showing a Hymer Van with the chairs and tables out, having a meal on the pavement 
Protect us all from these whingers but they have always been like that there, the Gateway, was council housing for posh people!!.
HOWEVER they are correct in that the rules are being flouted as the signs there do say cars only. The correct part is marked up for motorhomes at the other end of the parade called  Esplanade and Waterloo Crescent this is the end nearest the Prince of Wales Pier and this is the designated area.
The outcome of this is that there IS going to be rigorous enforcement with the parking wardens patrolling thewhole area to find infringements of those outside signed  parking areas.  
Believe me when they say there will be enforcement, it will happen, because the parking wardens here are contractors and are on bonus for the number of tickets produced.  They are well known for creeping around, unused  industrial areas, to ticket lorries waiting to offload, even on Sunday nights .
If you want to park there make sure that you do so at the WESTERN END where the signs say that it is allowed.  The out come might end up with a total prohibition as several Councillors live in the Gateway and wish to gain the favour of their neighbours.
Please be warned and don't get a ticket.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 21, 2014)

We parked up at the far end, but it says caravans only...nothing about motorhomes?


----------



## Dezi (Aug 22, 2014)

A minority behaving badly are always going to affect the rest of us. If you arrive after 6.0, park in the designated area and do not draw attention to yourself by innapropiate behaviour then nothing to worry about.

I do not accept that these individuals are whingers or that they are wishing to gain the favour of their neighbours.

They are just poeple like me who live near the seafront and are fed up with the obnoxious minority spoiling things for the rest, as you would be GWAYGWAY.

however thanks for the warning.
Dezi


----------



## ducato (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for that . Going next Tuesday for early Wednesday ferry.  Will make sure I park correctly.


----------



## Talbot (Aug 22, 2014)

*Solutions to a problem - not fines*

I get really annoyed when councillors resort to fines to fix a problem. They shouldn't be in office if this is the best they can come up with.

Problem 1. There are no toilets to be found on the promenade

Problem 2. The car ferry companies don't provide any parking for those waiting for a ferry.

First the toilets. Most Motorhomes have a toilet so I don't believe the problem is with us. If a car and it's passengers are waiting for a ferry, what facility has the council provided for these people to go to the toilet. None. I have seen these poor anxious people using a bush or a wall to hide behind for a pee. Personally I can't blame them, if you have to go you have to go. This is the 21st century and with larger populations than ever before - what do our councillors do. Close toilets. Great idea!!! The council caused the problem - now they're going to fine innocent people guilty of needing a toilet.

Now the parking and I hope Dover councillors read this. I don't want to park on the promenade but forced to because the ferry companies don't provide parking. The council should lobby the ferry companies and get them to provide adequate parking. There is acres of space inside the entrance of the ferry terminals that could be designated as parking space. The problem could also be eased if the ferry companies are running slack and let you drive on as you arrive if you're early for the actual one you booked. Just a thought.

I can't comment on Calais because we only use Dunkirk. However, DFDS Dunkirk provide free parking while you wait for your ferry including overnight sleeping. You never ever see a car or a Motorhomes parked anywhere else but the car park while they wait.

I feel sorry for the residents at Dover prom. Most of us only park there because there is no other provision made by the ferry companies. The council can fine cars and Motorhomes and they will make some money but it won't fix the problem. It's so easy to solve this for all concerned, but they won't.


----------



## gipsy_jo (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you for the info much appreciated  Jo :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 22, 2014)

Parking has also been limited at Tesco at Whitfield Roundabout on the A2 to 3 hrs.   This has been done because of evidence on the stores CCTV of people dumping waste water and toilet contents into the hedges.

This is the reply from Dover District Council to an FOI request

Dear Mr. Thompson,

Thank you for your email in connection with motorhome parking.

I can respond to the points raised as follows:

1. We do not have any height barriers/restrictions in our car parks. 
2. We expect motorhomes to park within the marked parking bays.  However, we accept that some motorhomes are bigger than a bay and have no objection to two parking bays being used, but we would expect two pay and display tickets to be purchased. 
3. There are no provisions for toilet/waste disposal facilities associated with our car parks. 
4. Spaces are available on street in Dover at Waterloo Crescent and The Esplanade.  Pictorial signage in this area indicates where caravan/motorhome parking is permitted and the nearby pay and display machines indicate the need to purchase two pay and display tickets.  Motorhomes/caravans, trailers are not permitted to park on Marine Parade (outside the Gateway flats) or The Marine Court Premier Inn. 
5. Trailers are not permitted in any of our car parks.  Some maybe permitted in on street parking areas (see item 4). 
6. In the Dover District Council area, Blue Badge holders are permitted to park in on-street pay and display areas without time restriction.  However, if a Blue Badge holder wishes to park a motorhome/caravan and it encroaches into two parking bays, then a pay and display ticket must be purchased (to cover the additional bay). 
7. Overnight parking is permitted in our car parks as per the Off Street Parking Order.This can be viewed at Parking but sleeping, camping and cooking is not permitted (in the off-street car parks). 
8. The charging period is from 9am – 6pm, however, the onus is on the driver of the vehicle to refer to the tariff board for further details on the days when charging applies. 
9. Tight Access.   We are unable to comment on this point but the onus is on the driver of the vehicle to determine whether access is possible. 

Yours sincerely,

Debbie Stockbridge 
Parking Administration Team Leader
Dover District Council
Parking Services, White Cliffs Business Park
Whitfield, Dover, Kent CT16 3PJ


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 22, 2014)

Talbot said:


> I get really annoyed when councillors resort to fines to fix a problem. They shouldn't be in office if this is the best they can come up with.
> 
> Problem 1. There are no toilets to be found on the promenade
> 
> ...



Can you write this comment to: 
 Dover District Council  
 Parking Administration 
 Dover District Council
 Parking Services, White Cliffs Business Park
 Whitfield, Dover, Kent CT16 3PJ 

Tel: 01304 872008

Fax: 01304 872445

Email: debbiestockbridge@dover.gov.uk

Web: www.dover.gov.uk

I would urge others to also write/email explaining their problems with parking for ferries at Dover.

I always time my arrival to be after 6pm and go out on the 7am-ish  Ferry.  We park at Dover overnight and get the early morning ferry, stopping at Tesco to stock up before travelling north.


----------



## donkey too (Aug 22, 2014)

Beemer said:


> We parked up at the far end, but it says caravans only...nothing about motorhomes?



Your vehicle is a caravan, The log book says so.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 22, 2014)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I have just put down my local paper The Dover Express, and the front page headlines read  ' Seafront being used as toilet '  The article goes on to show a picture  taken from the Gateway Flats showing  a queue of cars and Motorhomes parked along the  Marine Parade in Dover The article goes on to complain bitterly about people parking up to catch later ferries. It claims that the people in them are using the grass, bushes and beach for toilets and are flouting the parking rules. There is a picture showing a Hymer Van with the chairs and tables out, having a meal on the pavement
> Protect us all from these whingers but they have always been like that there, the Gateway, was council housing for posh people!!.
> HOWEVER they are correct in that the rules are being flouted as the signs there do say cars only. The correct part is marked up for motorhomes at the other end of the parade called  Esplanade and Waterloo Crescent this is the end nearest the Prince of Wales Pier and this is the designated area.
> The outcome of this is that there IS going to be rigorous enforcement with the parking wardens patrolling thewhole area to find infringements of those outside signed  parking areas.
> ...



I have just tries to look up this story on the online version of The Dover Express.  Despite putting in a search for the headline quoted I have come up with negative results.   Is it possible to have a picture of this front page please.

There is parking" EASTERN DOCKS Parking for ferry passengers  e-mail: carparking@doverport.co.uk "  is this just for foot passengers?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 22, 2014)

Regarding the toilets on the marine parade, they were refurbished (and quite nice) not long ago but there has been a debacle about the paying to keep them open, and I think that they may now be closed, but they are certainly closed in the evening. There is always a problem with toilets in the town with most being closed down, there are now two still open that I know of and one of them is closing soon. There is another in the car-park by the market square but it closes at night to stop abuse???  or should it be USE.
Older men like me do have a problem with their prostate, leading to extreme anxiety when the need to use facilities arises. One of the reasons I bought my MH was that the facility is there when I need it.
Dover exists for the Port there is little other reason for it to exist now everything else has gone from it. 
The council does all it can to ignore the fact that the first impression of the UK is Dover and it is not a good one. The town frontage is similar to that of the bombed out remnants from the war, complete with graphiti on the shuttering and buddleia plants that would win a show, growing out of the sites of neglect.
 I grew up in the town and it was a long time before the damage was repaired????  With rubbish buildings that are now demolished or are going to be soon including the hideous wreck of Burlington House the large building that dominates the whole town and has been empty for 15 years.


----------



## moggy (Aug 22, 2014)

*marine parade*

off to dover sunday for a monday boat anyone had any problems parking on marine parade


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 24, 2014)

John Thompson said:


> I have just tries to look up this story on the online version of The Dover Express.  Despite putting in a search for the headline quoted I have come up with negative results.   Is it possible to have a picture of this front page please.
> 
> There is parking" EASTERN DOCKS Parking for ferry passengers  e-mail: carparking@doverport.co.uk "  is this just for foot passengers?



There is an online edition but it costs 80 p  ----   go to ----  dover-express.co.uk/contact.html         There are two articles  the second saying 'this curse' must be addressed,  both are a bit inflamed.I think the repoter must have got a bee in his bonnet about it.  I also understand the toilets are open again for a charge of 20p, but probably not at night.  The other thing is that I went down there last night and the caravan spaces were taken up by cars probably of people using the restaurants at that point.  It was full with only a few  vans there  but the disputed bit was full to the brim.. DDC was stating that 130 fines had been given out for parking infringements there on Marine Parade but the legality of  them is questionable because motor homes under 3500kg are classed as motor car  and class 4 vehicles so the restriction cannot apply. Worth trying if you get a ticket.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Aug 24, 2014)

We used the wildcamp spot at Farthing Common (51.12247, 1.05129) just a few minutes from the M20 services.  This should give a quiet night and leaves a 15 minute drive to Dover.  Mrs B finds it too noisy in Dover with the ferry engines running all night. 

Mr B.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 25, 2014)

mrbigglesworth said:


> We used the wildcamp spot at Farthing Common (51.12247, 1.05129) just a few minutes from the M20 services.  This should give a quiet night and leaves a 15 minute drive to Dover.  Mrs B finds it too noisy in Dover with the ferry engines running all night.
> 
> Mr B.



I think you should slow down a bit  It takes me 50 mins to get there from Dover.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 25, 2014)

mrbigglesworth said:


> We used the wildcamp spot at Farthing Common (51.12247, 1.05129) just a few minutes from the M20 services.  This should give a quiet night and leaves a 15 minute drive to Dover.  Mrs B finds it too noisy in Dover with the ferry engines running all night.
> 
> Mr B.





From there to Dover in 15 minutes ?................................. bloody hell !


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 25, 2014)

I just looked at this on google maps. 

Mr Google says 20 minutes and just over 15miles...am I missing  something?

Rob


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 25, 2014)

Amethyst said:


> I just looked at this on google maps.
> 
> Mr Google says 20 minutes and just over 15miles...am I missing  something?
> 
> Rob



Ditto


----------



## spigot (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't fart about with Dover.

We always catch an afternoon ferry, do a bit of shopping at Auchan, park up for the night at Equihen Plage, Wissant, Calais or anywhere along that coast.

Then set off nice & fresh the next morning for the journey south, or wherever. And we haven't lost 2 hours on the ferry.

Simple!!!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 25, 2014)

Amethyst said:


> I just looked at this on google maps.
> 
> Mr Google says 20 minutes and just over 15miles...am I missing  something?
> 
> Rob



I see the difference in What you said and what I and others thought you said,   I saw Farthing Corner Services on M2.  What you said was Farthing Common  Lyminge in the Elham Valley up from The New Services  on the M20.
It is a bit of a hill up to there though to the top of the escarpment.


----------



## gholt417 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Update ?*

Has anyone stayed there this week?
I was planning on stopping on the prom tonight for my early ferry tomorrow. 
Cheers


----------



## The laird (Aug 28, 2014)

*Dover seafront*



gholt417 said:


> Has anyone stayed there this week?
> I was planning on stopping on the prom tonight for my early ferry tomorrow.
> Cheers


Stayed on marine drive on Tuesday night ,plenty other motor homes there,parked halfway along opposite a building that's getting renovated.left at eight for my ferry ,terminal is getting demolished at present a bit of a huddle going through but that was the hardest part.great sleep no noise ,recommend all ok! Enjoy.sitting n McDonald ,s dieppe piddling with rain (thurs)


----------



## gholt417 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bril thanks, I think it's the prom for me tonight then.
Graham


----------



## The laird (Aug 30, 2014)

*Dover front*

Hope all went well graham,how did you find it? 
Regards the laird


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi folks, We are planning to arrive on Tuesday evening(after 6pm) at Marine parade, ready for the 07.30 sailing on Weds morning. Are there any further updates/info on the parking situation please?

We've got Farthing common in mind as a back up, but we would much rather be closer to the port, and besides we quite like to watch the comings and goings while we have our evening meal.


----------



## asel (Sep 1, 2014)

Why park in Dover?
Calais far better.

Live 380 miles from Dover and have not had a problem with timing.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 11, 2014)

I have just got today's Dover Express. Front page new column states Lorry Ban on Seafront see page 2.  I did and there was the pictures of MHs along the marine parade,   The article went on that the DDC transportation committee was meeting tonight, to put a ban in place on all motorhomes parking along the entire seafront  from  6 pm until 6 am.  
The usual Nimby comments abound  There are bags of rubbish left in the pathway, Those people are defecating and urinating in the garden it is disgusting. Something must be done to these animals spoiling our lives etc. They must be made to pay for campsites and not park for nothing.
The article went on to say that the DHB staff had been directing MH to park there and this had been stopped now also the shipping companies were told to tell their staff the same.
So I expect next week that the signs will be changed and all infringers fined,  BUT I THOUGHT, vans under 3500kg were cars but apparently not as the signs show pictures of car and car with caravans albeit in differing places. 
I wonder if they would be up in arms if instead of MH's there were cheaper Mercedes and BMW cars parked  there.  We are obviously lesser beings living in lorries, probably because we cannot afford proper Hotels.
I will attempt to keep you up to date on the action that get taken, in the meantime stop emptying your cassettes into the gardens as it upsets the residents.


----------



## Funnymunny (Sep 11, 2014)

If Dover wants the jobs and the trade then they have to supply decent parking to wait for the ferries and stop winging you cant have it all ways.

The French ports all have places for lorries, motorhomes and cars to park up and wait.
Motorhomes or caravans tend to come late and leave early, they don't go using the road as a toilet as they have their own facilities, they don't need nothing other than somewhere safe to park for a few hours.


It seems there are some jealous people out there that don't like to see others enjoying themselves

RD


----------



## K9d (Sep 11, 2014)

We've done two early morning crossings from Dover this year, to reach a tolerant and sensible place, France, both times we stayed at Canterbury, Dover road park and ride, £3.00 for 24 hours which includes the bus into Canterbury. There are facilities to empty your waste and fill your water tank, we travel with our tank empty, it makes the van 100kg lighter, and fill it at the park and ride.

From there its about 30 minutes to Dover and an easy run.


----------



## Tezza (Sep 11, 2014)

I dont know why anybody would want to stay in Dover...just turn up at the right time...sorry to anybody who lives there but it is a bit of a dump.It hasnt  got a view ,parked in front of flats.. i think its 225 miles from us...and never syated there ...do the journey  to france maybe 4 times a year. and if i have made good time...the ferry company ...whichever one i have used if they have room let me on.And yes..i normally sail at 3-4 am ( cos its cheaper )


----------



## Debs (Sep 12, 2014)

*Dover parking*

Me and my late husband stayed on Dover sea front many times, and without problem. I used to carry our wash water and put it down the nearest drain. One parking  warden did once complain that she couldn't see my husbands blue badge properly as it was in the middle of the dash......I politely suggested she invest in glasses! We allways parked by the yacht club as that was our preferred place, and the noise from the boats was not as bad there. Can't remember who commented it, but there is jealousy out there, of our chosen form of travel and holiday, and no matter what form of activity is enjoyed by people, there will allways be a minority who abuse their privileges.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree that Dover is a dump and it is a very poor town having no real industry, The DHB port owners sacked a lot of people and they were reemployed by contractors then sacked again 2 months later  It was a very cheap way of avoiding redundancy payment.  The Council are a load of tinpot bureaucrats with only the interest of a few in mind.. The chances of an Aire like Canterbury is very unlikely as it would cost MONEY  they wouldn't even let someone set up one in case it ruined the Environment. I will chase this with the Councillor that might listen but do not hold your breath.  There are carparks near that would do but the Rules do not allow for them to be used.
 DUMP DUMP DUMP, I wished that I lived elsewhere but cannot move the values are too low to move to a better place.


----------



## grumpy2 (Sep 13, 2014)

*dover*

Sounds like Dover  is very much like Cornwall where i live, narrow minded greedy and controlled by a few short sighted motorhome hating biggots. And by the way i allways use the tunnel, Dearer i know but better for the dogs (we have 3 springers) and easy/quicker and they have plenty of PARKING/TOILETS.


----------

